# Question(s) re: dns/nsd build option(s)



## Chris_H (Aug 6, 2013)

Greetings,

I'm looking at the DNS server port dns/nsd. As I examine the Makefile, I'm wondering about one of the options -- actually more, but this one first.


```
ROOT_SERVER_DESC=	Configure as a root server
```

While its description above is somewhat misleading; it translates to:


```
Configure NSD as a root server. Unless this option is
specified, NSD will refuse to serve the ``.'' zone as a
misconfiguration safeguard.
```

If one has added, and configured the root keys before deploying (running) nsd, is there any reason _not_ to enable this option, when building nsd? Or have I completely misunderstood its intent?

Other question:
There is also an option (not available via FreeBSD ports) for building nsd in a chroot(8):

```
--with-chroot=dir
```
Is there any good reason _not_ to make use of this, and virtually duplicate the already available BIND (named(8)) setup available in base?

Thank you for all your time, and consideration.

--chris


----------

